# Clothing - what to take and what to buy?



## A_m_b (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm moving to New Zealand for 2 years on a working holiday visa in a few weeks.

I want to travel light as I will be travelling a little beforehand (1 backpack) and as such I was hoping to buy bigger clothes out there e.g. winter coat, hiking boots etc.

i have now been made aware that everything is very expensive out there an I am wondering if I should bring from home?

Can anyone give me a rough idea on clothes expenses etc. I'm not into fashion or anything, as long as it does the job 

Many thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Where will you be heading for the first few months as it's winter now in NZ so if you're going to the South Island it's gonna be cold ?

It is very expensive but in all honesty bringing a winter coat, hiking boots is gonna be difficult for you with 1 backpack and you don't have to buy new. 
There's loads of stores where you can buy this stuff new and if you check them all most have sales on regularly so you don't have to pay full price all the time. There's nothing like Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for used stuff if you wish and there's many Facebook pages in the local areas where people sell stuff cheap and there's often winter coats etc.
Have a look at some stores for prices if you wish.
Try Kathmandu, Bivouac, Torpedo7, Rebelsports websites. All ending .co.nz and have a look at TradeMe for used and new stuff that you can buy once here. 
I've just picked up a used 5 times Burton snowboard in really good condition, with bindings and a near new pair of Vans snowboard boots from a guy who only lived 10 mins away for $200....Bargain!!!


----------

